# Welches CMS für Gildenseite?



## ReVert (16. August 2009)

Hallo, Buffed Community, Ich habe für unsere Gilde bereits ein Design erstellt, und suche nun nach einem passendem CMS an das ich das Design LEICHT anpassen bin, das hat den Grund das ich nicht gerade ein Held im Umgang mit HTML oder CSS bzw PHP bin...^^

Ich habe mir schon überlegt das Design an Webspell anzupassen, und habe auch ein Raid-Addon und ein Recruitment-Addon gefunden aber dachte mir, das Webspell sicher nicht das ware für eine Gildenseite ist.

Das CMS sollte auch folgende Funktionen bieten: News, Raid-Addon, Recruitment-Addon, Member Übersicht, Contact, Impressum.

Wenn wir schon beim Thema sind suche ich noch eine KOSTENLOSE Forensoftware die ich dann für die Homepage verwenden werde.

Wäre nett wenn ihr mir helfen könntet das ich auf diesem Gebiet recht planlos bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg ReVert


----------



## xdave78 (17. August 2009)

Ich würde Joomla 1.5 empfehlen und dann phpbb3 direkt dorat als Forum einbinden da das auch zu anderen CMS kompatibel ist. Zum Design..tja da müsstest Du dir dann ein entsprechendes Template suchen welches im groben so ausschaut wie duu es willst (Aufteilung und Menüs) und dann selber ne Menge Arbeit reinstecken. Raidplaner etc gibt es als AddOns oder als zusatzlösung zB den phpRaider ebenso ist es mit Recruitment AddOns - die muss man einfach nachinstallieren bzw sich umschaun welche es gibt. News, Memberlist usw. sollte eig in jedem halbwegs ordentlichen CMS drin sein.

Alternativ kan ich Dir noch E107 als ziemlich Einsteigerfreundlich empfehlen auch ein CMS aber wird inzwischen nicht mehr so toll unterstützt wie noch vor ein paar Jahren von daher würd ich grundsätzlich zu Joomla tendieren.

Als Beispiele kannste Dir ja mal meine beiden Pages ansehen:
E107:  http://www.klingenbruderschaft.de/

Joomla1.5:  http://www.mitra.klingenbruderschaft.de/

LG Dave


----------



## ReVert (17. August 2009)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Ich würde Joomla 1.5 empfehlen und dann phpbb3 direkt dorat als Forum einbinden da das auch zu anderen CMS kompatibel ist. Zum Design..tja da müsstest Du dir dann ein entsprechendes Template suchen welches im groben so ausschaut wie duu es willst (Aufteilung und Menüs) und dann selber ne Menge Arbeit reinstecken. Raidplaner etc gibt es als AddOns oder als zusatzlösung zB den phpRaider ebenso ist es mit Recruitment AddOns - die muss man einfach nachinstallieren bzw sich umschaun welche es gibt. News, Memberlist usw. sollte eig in jedem halbwegs ordentlichen CMS drin sein.
> 
> Alternativ kan ich Dir noch E107 als ziemlich Einsteigerfreundlich empfehlen auch ein CMS aber wird inzwischen nicht mehr so toll unterstützt wie noch vor ein paar Jahren von daher würd ich grundsätzlich zu Joomla tendieren.
> 
> ...



Hey, danke schonmal ich hab auch schon ein Tuorial gefunden wie man ein Design an Joomla anpasst und das mit den Addons würde ich bestimmt hinbringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich seh mich mal noch weiter um.


----------



## xdave78 (17. August 2009)

ReVert schrieb:


> Hey, danke schonmal ich hab auch schon ein Tuorial gefunden wie man ein Design an Joomla anpasst und das mit den Addons würde ich bestimmt hinbringen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


http://extensions.joomla.org/

http://www.joomlaos.de/

diesezwei seiten sind für joomla erste anlaufstellen.

Auf jeden Fall darf ein Social Plugin nicht fehlen zB CBE, dazu empfehle ich als Messaging tool falls du auf der HP PMs verschicken lassen magst uddeIM. 
Wenn Du bestimmte andere Sachen suchst frag mich ruhig auch gern via PN..also zB Gallerie, Downloads usw.


----------



## Martel (18. August 2009)

Hi ich nutze Joomla 1.5 mit einigen Erfolg. Denke ich. Hier mal ein Beispiel.

www.juxclan.de   als Forum habe ich phpbb3 mit diversen Mods. Zu finden unter Forum. Ist zwar ein Standerstyle, aber warum die Arbeit machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Falls du ein Template brauchst, das bekommen wir schon geregelt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ach da fällt mir ein:

phpraid etc habe ich mir mal angeschaut. Ich weiß nicht ich bin lieber zu Eventlist gegangen, ist eigentlich nur zum Eventposten aber das sollte eigentlich reichen.
EQdkp oder wie das heißt wäre auch etwas. Ich habe es mal installiert und war aber nicht angetan. Zumal Joomla und die addons sehr gut fixed werden sobald ein Sicherheitslücke kommt.

Wobei Joomla etwas einarbeitungszeit vorraussetzt. Aber einmal verstanden ist es doch schonr echt logisch ;-)


----------



## xdave78 (18. August 2009)

Naja mit ein wenig Initiative udn wenn man sich informiert ist es eigentlich kein Problem sich ein Template selber zu machen..z.B. aus nem Standard-Design - man will ja nicht, dass seine eigene Seite wie jede Andere ausschaut^^


----------



## Martel (18. August 2009)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Naja mit ein wenig Initiative udn wenn man sich informiert ist es eigentlich kein Problem sich ein Template selber zu machen..z.B. aus nem Standard-Design - man will ja nicht, dass seine eigene Seite wie jede Andere ausschaut^^



Das stimmt, artiseer ist aber dafür ganz gut geeignet. klar sieht immer noch std aus. Aber anderesseit.. das std sieht halt gut aus ;-)


----------



## xdave78 (18. August 2009)

Martel schrieb:


> Das stimmt, artiseer ist aber dafür ganz gut geeignet. klar sieht immer noch std aus. Aber anderesseit.. das std sieht halt gut aus ;-)


Hmm naja ich machs lieber mit der Hand  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und GIMP^^ is ja auch egal.

LG


----------



## Martel (18. August 2009)

Ich nehme die Mischung aus allen 3.

Artisteer Grundgerüst, Gimpen und von hand Pimpen und dann passt das. Obwohl ich zugeben muss das ich bei den Aktuellen Templates auf meiner Seite komplett auf Hand verzichtet habe ( Template, Core wurde schon modifiziert ).


----------



## ReVert (18. August 2009)

Martel schrieb:


> Ich nehme die Mischung aus allen 3.
> 
> Artisteer Grundgerüst, Gimpen und von hand Pimpen und dann passt das. Obwohl ich zugeben muss das ich bei den Aktuellen Templates auf meiner Seite komplett auf Hand verzichtet habe ( Template, Core wurde schon modifiziert ).




Es geht ja garnich ums Template, das Design hab ich ja schon selbst Designed ich suche halt ein CMS an welches ich dieses Design anpassen kann.

Hier mal das Design:

Design


----------



## xdave78 (18. August 2009)

ReVert schrieb:


> Es geht ja garnich ums Template, das Design hab ich ja schon selbst Designed ich suche halt ein CMS an welches ich dieses Design anpassen kann.
> 
> Hier mal das Design:
> 
> Design


Nun das schaut aus als ob du das relativ einfach und schnell machen kannst. Das sieht relativ standard aus und die Grafik oben austauschen sollte auch easy zu machen sein schau dich einfach mal in der Joomlaos Template gallery um da ist auf jeden fall was passendes bei wo der umbauaufwand sehr minimal ist. Viel Glück. Kannst ja dann mal herzeigen wqas du hast wenns soweit ist^^


----------



## ReVert (18. August 2009)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Nun das schaut aus als ob du das relativ einfach und schnell machen kannst. Das sieht relativ standard aus und die Grafik oben austauschen sollte auch easy zu machen sein schau dich einfach mal in der Joomlaos Template gallery um da ist auf jeden fall was passendes bei wo der umbauaufwand sehr minimal ist. Viel Glück. Kannst ja dann mal herzeigen wqas du hast wenns soweit ist^^



enwteder ich versteh was falsch oder ihr, ich möchte kein grafiken austauschen und kein vorgefertigtes template nehmen und nur grafiken austauschen ich möchte mein design in tabellen umsetzen und dann an Joomla anpassen also CODEN bzw ich suche nach einem cms an welches ich das design CODEN kann


----------



## xdave78 (18. August 2009)

ReVert schrieb:


> enwteder ich versteh was falsch oder ihr, ich möchte kein grafiken austauschen und kein vorgefertigtes template nehmen und nur grafiken austauschen ich möchte mein design in tabellen umsetzen und dann an Joomla anpassen also CODEN bzw ich suche nach einem cms an welches ich das design CODEN kann


Hmm, in was hast Du das Design denn gecodet? PHP?HTML?
Ich hoffe jetzt mal Du meinst mit "du hast ein Design erstellt" nicht dass Du es in Paint gemalt hast oder so^^


----------



## ReVert (18. August 2009)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Hmm, in was hast Du das Design denn gecodet? PHP?HTML?
> Ich hoffe jetzt mal Du meinst mit "du hast ein Design erstellt" nicht dass Du es in Paint gemalt hast oder so^^




ne das DESIGN also PSD file, hab ich in Photoshop erstellt und möchte es jetzt zum Template machen also coden mit HTML udn ich überlege welches CMS am besten wäre


----------



## Martel (19. August 2009)

Mh, so auf den ersten Blick auch kein Problem. joomla 1.5 sollte gehen. Mit ein paar Abstrichen.


----------



## xdave78 (19. August 2009)

Tja na dann..also erstmal Coden in HTML kannste bei den gängigen CMS mal vergessen. Die funzen mit PhP oder Ajax. HTML Kenntnisse sind dafür zwar hilfreich aber nicht ausreichend. Im Endeffekt kannste deine Seite ja auch in HTML coden...abert bei sowas wie nem Login wirste auf jeden Fall an die Grenzen von HTML stoßen, das ist nicht machbar. Macht heut auch keiner mehr was in reinem HTML. Wie gesagt an deiner Stelle würd ich dann E107 nehmen weil das PHP basiert ist und man da mit HTML noch am einfachsten reinfinden kann...bei Joomla (Ajax basiert) ist es etwas schwieriger. Viel Glück!


----------



## Martel (19. August 2009)

Alternativ, kann ich dir das Angebot machen mir die Sachen ordentlich Auszuschneiden und ich schaue ob ich dir ein Template bastel. Das kannst du dann ertsmal live auf meinem Server sehen. Gefällt es dir installierst du joomla 1.5 und ich schicke dir dein template als .zip ( kannst einfach bei joomla über den Adminbereich installieren.


----------



## Squarg (2. September 2009)

Du kannst auch Webspell nutzen.
Da müsstest du zwar ein paar Html Files umcoden und an deine Bedürfnisse anpassen,
ist aber für Einsteiger freundlicher.

mfG. Squarg


----------



## Niranda (2. September 2009)

Martel du oller joomla freak... x.x

Schau mal hier:
www.dve.de.be

die hab ich mit webspell gebacken. zwar mit sehr vielen bugs im cms selbst, die ich verbockt hab, aber es geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martel (2. September 2009)

Na das sieht doch gut aus... aber mit Joomla würde das viel besser aussehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, Schuster bleibe bei deinen Leisten. Ich kennen mich einfach mit joomla besser aus und bin aus dem Alterraus nochmal etwas neues zu lernen.

Übrigends



Spoiler



ICH HABE 2 Wochen URLAUB UND BIN AUF MALLE UND IHR NICHT! *NASE ZEIGEN* Hehe. Ab 15 uhr heute ;-) ihr kommt ohne mich klar oder ^^


----------



## Niranda (3. September 2009)

was hat das Design/template mit dem cms zu tun?
Das cms sagt doch nur wie was zusammenhängt unabhängig vom aussehen...


----------



## Martel (3. September 2009)

Ja udn nein. Ja generell ist das Template das aussehen. Wobei ich einfach finde das joomlisch eine Art aussehen ist ^^

Gut mit viel Arbeit bekommt so ziemlich alles hin. Aber bei Joomla oder phpkit grinst der Style einen oft ( nicht immer an ^^ ) und ich mag den joomla Style deshlab meinte ich das mit dem "joomla würde es besser aussehen !"


Endlich mal ein neues Foto von dir ^^ das andere war ja schrecklich ^^


----------



## Niranda (3. September 2009)

da is wohl jmd neidisch auf meinen mann gewesen... wuhahahaha xD

Deine Seite sagt mir ehrlich gesagt nicht so sehr zu. (meine meinung^^)
Vllt solltest du das Backgroundimage folgende eigenschaft noch geben:
background-attachment:fixed

oder war das
background-attachment:scroll
? auf jeden fall das es nicht mit hoch aus dem bild raus wandert^^


----------



## Martel (3. September 2009)

Nein nein mach dir da keine Hoffung bin verheiratet und habe eine Tochter ,-) nur die Qualität des Bildes war nicht gut. Wlche auflösung hast du? Die Seite habe ich auf 1680x1050 erstellt. Normalerweise habe ich noch ein alterscheck davor da steht auch.  1680x1050 ist zwar Fusch Aber musste damals schnell gehen ,-)

ich bastel gerade noch an eine aion design. Aber irgendwie verließ mich die Lust. Ach Rechtschreibfehler bitte entschuldige. Schreibe übers iPhone und wurstfinger +schlechtschreibhilfe ist grausam! 

So aber ab nun habt ihr 10 Tage Pause vor mir. ,-)


----------



## Niranda (3. September 2009)

wenn deine tochter zu ner zicke mutiert... zeig ihr cs, das macht das wieder weg xD

ich sitz hier an zweimal 1280x1024 ^^
habs aber mal auf ca. 1700 gezogen


----------



## Martel (4. September 2009)

So doch nochmal ,-) die ist schon eine Zicke, aber cs wäre das letzte was ich ihr zeige. Hoffe das ich es hinbekomme das sie dem Rechner nicht ganz verfällt. Wenn ich es richtig mache wird sie mein Personal Trainer oder so irgendwas mit Sport.  


Naja wie gesagt mir gefällt einfach dieser joomla style.  Clansphere oder wiedas heißt. Ist ja doch immer das gleiche. Und dann sind die Seiten total überladen.  Wozu zich Server anzeigen, Ale möglichen Statistiken Fight us jion us. Clan Regel Clan Kasse und und . Aber gut ich zweife ab. Ich würde immer joomla nehmen, kostenlos, guter Support , viele Module, und mit aetisteer ein Windows Programm mit dennen man mit wenige. Klicks ein Template machen kann für den Anfang.


----------



## Grimtom (6. Oktober 2009)

Versuche mal ClanSphere (http://www.clansphere.net).  Hat alles was eine Gilde/Clan benötigt. Auser einem DKP System, welches aber eventuell über einen "Statische Seite" eingebaut werden kann. Das ganze ist deutsch und kostenlos dazu.

Läuft auch mit den kostenlosen Webspace Anbieter wie "Funpic, Ohost und Kilu" problemlos. Es gibt eine Menge kostenloser Templates und einer recht flotten Community die mit Rat und Tat zur Verfügung steht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Templates für Aion, WoW oder StarTrek Online findet Ihr auf http://www.games2you.de, wo fast täglich neue Templates erscheinen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

